# Nvidia quietly releases Geforce GT 520



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 13, 2011)

NVIDIA Releases GeForce GT 520 - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

*img812.imageshack.us/img812/882/gt520large.jpg

*img34.imageshack.us/img34/307/gf119.png



> GF119 is largely half of a GF108 GPU, and in the process appears to be the smallest configuration possible for Fermi. In terms of functional units a single SM is attached to a single GPC, which in turn is attached to a single block of 4 ROPs and a single 64bit memory controller. Not counting the differences in clockspeeds, compared to GF108 a GF119 GPU should be half as fast in shading and geometry performance, while in any situations where the two are ROP-bound the performance drop-off should be limited to the impact of lost memory bandwidth. Speaking of which, as with GF108, GF119 is normally paired with DDR3, so with half as wide a memory bus memory bandwidth should be halved as well.
> 
> For the GT 520, the nominal clocks are 810MHz for the core and 900MHz (1.8GHz data rate) for the DDR3 memory. As with other low-end products, we wouldn’t be surprised to eventually see core clock speeds vary some. All of the cards launching today are shipping with 1GB of DDR3. And while we don’t have a card in-house to test, based on the performance of the GT 430 *we’d expect performance to match if not slightly lag the Radeon HD 6450.  Power consumption should also be similar; NVIDIA gives the GT 520 a TDP of 29W, while we’d expect the idle TDP to be around 10W.*
> 
> The GT 520 is shipping immediately both in retail and to OEMs; as with other low-end products the focus is on OEM sales with retail as a side-channel. NVIDIA is not providing a MSRP for the card, but we’re seeing prices start at $60. It goes without saying that performance is most certainly going to lag similarly priced cards, primarily the GT 430 which can be found for almost as cheap after rebate.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

HEXUS.net - News :: NVIDIA releases entry-level GeForce GT 520 graphics card : Page - 1/1

some magnification will be needed - 

*img715.imageshack.us/img715/2112/comparisonw.jpg



> Indeed, NVIDIA's own performance comparison shows it to be no faster than a near-three-year-old GeForce 9500 GT. That takes some doing, folks.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2011)

jas, acc to you what price best suites this card? 

*my opinion:* give it free with a 2Gb DDR3 ram stick. cause this one is an epic failure.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 14, 2011)

Sam said:


> jas, acc to you what price best suites this card?
> 
> *my opinion:* give it free with a 2Gb DDR3 ram stick. cause this one is an epic failure.



60$ for this crap :ROFL:

I must say, give it free for every indian's who have PC and no GFX card. They will praise NVIDIA like, "Hey you only have GTX460, i have *GT 520*  and NVIDIA gave it for free"


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2011)

It will be good for htpc. If we just compare it with 6450, then its not that bad a deal if we cut gaming out of the equation. 

Video processing will be great whilst applying filters. Owing to its low profile design, it will fit the smallest of htpc cases. 

If gt430 gets a price reduction, it might also sell well alongside.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 15, 2011)

WHat is this , i got a 8600GT DDR3 at Rs 2400 , surely better than this


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 15, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> 60$ for this crap :ROFL:
> 
> I must say, give it free for every indian's who have PC and no GFX card. They will praise NVIDIA like, "Hey you only have GTX460, i have *GT 520*  and NVIDIA gave it for free"



:C_lol2:


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> I must say, give it free for every indian's who have PC and no GFX card. They will praise NVIDIA like, "Hey you only have GTX460, i have *GT 520*  and NVIDIA gave it for free"







vickybat said:


> It will be good for htpc. If we just compare it with 6450, then its not that bad a deal if we cut gaming out of the equation.



i think much cheaper options available. this one priced at 50$ with passive HS will work great (& will get +ve reviews).

but most Indian (gaming guru cum) noobs will get this one as it uses the name GT520 (compared to last gen GT310).


----------

